# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معاینات پزشکی دانشگاه بقیة الله

## SHAYAN_0192

سلام کسی میدونه دانشگاه بقیة الله در معاینات پزشکی چقدر سختگیری داره؟من بین زانو هام ۱ و نیم تا حداکثر ۲ سانتی متر فاصله هست بنظرتون عادیه یا پرانتزی محسوب میشه؟ پاهای پدرم و برادرم و چن نفر از دوستانم رو که چک کردم هم کمی فاصله داشت. بنظرتون احتمال داره توی معاینات پزشکی قبول بشم توی سایر موارد پزشکی مشکلی ندارم سالمم مصاحبه هم راحت میتونم از پسش بر بیام مقام استانی فرهنگی قرآنی هم دارم عضو بسیج هم هستم فعالیت فرهنگی مثل مقام استانی هلال احمر هم دارم.پرستاری بقیة الله میخوام ترازمم ۸۴۰۰ هست

----------


## Arnold

> سلام کسی میدونه دانشگاه بقیة الله در معاینات پزشکی چقدر سختگیری داره؟من بین زانو هام ۱ و نیم تا حداکثر ۲ سانتی متر فاصله هست بنظرتون عادیه یا پرانتزی محسوب میشه؟ پاهای پدرم و برادرم و چن نفر از دوستانم رو که چک کردم هم کمی فاصله داشت. بنظرتون احتمال داره توی معاینات پزشکی قبول بشم توی سایر موارد پزشکی مشکلی ندارم سالمم مصاحبه هم راحت میتونم از پسش بر بیام مقام استانی فرهنگی قرآنی هم دارم عضو بسیج هم هستم فعالیت فرهنگی مثل مقام استانی هلال احمر هم دارم.پرستاری بقیة الله میخوام ترازمم ۸۴۰۰ هست


عزیز بخاطر عیوب جسمی از مصاحبه و معاینه انصراف نده
نهایت میری یا قبول میکنن یا رد 
ولی دغدغه نخواهی داشت .ضمنن واسه پای پرانتز حداقل هشت سانت یا چهار انگشت خود فرد باید ازون وسط عبور کنه

----------


## SHAYAN_0192

مصاحبه رو که حتما میرم فقط نگران بودم که ۲ سانتی متر مشکلی ایجاد نکنه حدودا یه انگشت و نیم میشه فاصله ی زانو هام. خدا خیرتون بده خیلی نگران بودم������

----------

